# Other K-Wing Virus causes, other than mites?



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

ok what is your version of quite low?


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

3 mites, within a 24 hour period, average. (4 with smoke, 1 au natural)

Like I said... Low. Especially here at the first part of July.

So? Any suggestions on other causes of K-Wing, besides mites?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Are we talking about K-wing from T-mites?


----------



## NeilV (Nov 18, 2006)

Last year, on my very first hives, I had k-winged bees and deformed winged bees with virtually no varroa mites. I checked for mite drop, and they just were not there. However, that situation did cause me to investigate the causes of wing issues.

First, you need to figure out whether you have k-wings or deformed wings or both. Deformed wings are too little and/or not developed at all. That is usually associated with deformed wing virus or other viruses. I think that deformed wings can also happen with Nosema. 

K-wings exist on bees that have fully developed wings but the sets of wings can't stay hooked together. K-wings are most closely associated with tracheal mites, but can also be associated with Nosema. As I understand it, K-wings are just a sign that the bees are really sick.

If you have k-winged bees, that would probably be tracheal mites or it could be a bad case of Nosema. Since t-mites are more of a winter problem, I would suspect you have Nosema. Since its during the summer, you might have the new, nasty Nosema Ceranae. If that's what you have, unless you are an absolutist on chemicals, you should treat with fumigillin or your hive is probably going to die out.

If you have t-mites, you could use menthol crystals. However, it can be tricky using that stuff when its too hot. Also, t-mites are not usually a summer problem. 

Your problem could be a virus also. Deformed wing virus is usually associated with a heavy varroa infestation, but that's not always the case. 

And finally, you could do the intelligent thing which is send off a sample to the Beltsville Bee Lab and they can tell you what the problem really is. 

I never did send a sample to a lab. I treated with fumigillin and menthol and the queen shut down brood rearing for about 10 days. After that, the problem went away. However, the hive never did well and got combined.

ndvan


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Dianna Sammataro in "The Beekeeper's Handbook" (page 125) mentions nosema as another possible cause of 'k-wing'


----------



## BigDaddyDS (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I completely "gapped out" about K-Wing Virus not being caused from Varroa mites, but from Tracheal Mites! Thanks for getting me back on track!

Also, I'm unfamiliar with it being caused by Nosema Ceranae, but I will definitely check into it!

--

Thinking out loud again: I'm not seeing bees crawling on the ground, which would be an indicator of Tracheal Mites. Likewise, the K made by the fore wings isn't straight across, like photos I've seen of the disease. The bees never displayed any K-Wing earlier in the season, when T. Mites should have been affecting them the most.

Nosema Ceranae is definitely a possibility. There've been a lot of reported cases of it in the S.E. Michigan area. And, now that I think about it, I've experienced a LOT of "cleansing" taking place on my bee jacket lately, but I'm not sure now what hive "did me" like that. I'll be taking a closer look at my bottom boards here in the next few days, and I'll take the necessary actions if it's indeed Nosema Ceranae.

Thanks!
DS


----------

